# Mountain accord/ Utahs wasatch range future



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I know there were meetings in late February on this subject and I don't personally support the plan, I think it's more for economical gain of a few than preservation of the range for all, does anyone know how these meetings went or where plans are headed?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

For a frustrated conservation point of view, look to Save Our Canyons(!) on the matter.

They have been very proactive on the conservation side of this, and have tried over and over again, over the years to get a sportsman's voice on these things, reaching out to many hunting and conservation orgs, with very few looking at it, or contributing for the sake of sportsmen or hunting preservation.

I was the origination of hunting and fishing language being added to any proposal, which was picked up and supported by SOCs. Extended guys, this affects you in a big way. There are going to be places that were publicly accessible, that will get sold off, and shut down.

http://saveourcanyons.org/2015/02/0...te-cottonwood-canyon-task-force-negotiations/


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Wen will te decision on the finalization of this plan be made?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

There will be a live web discussion Wednesday the 11th at 5PM

http://mtnmeister.com/meister/mountain-accord/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Any decisions are a really long way out. This thing has been bantered for a few decades already. And any kind of plans are going to have to go through an environmental impact study, which will take at least three years just to write, another year of reviews, another year of revisions, and even if it finally gets signed, there will be several years of litigation to follow that. So before anything moves forward 1-I? 7-10 years at best. And who knows how many players are swapped in and out for all the groups involved over that time.


----------

